# Urdu: Despite my best efforts



## teaboy

What is an appropriate introductory phrase meaning "Despite my best efforts"..., as in, _Despite my best efforts, I can’t forget it._


----------



## marrish

teaboy said:


> What is an appropriate introductory phrase meaning "Despite my best efforts"..., as in, _Despite my best efforts, I can’t forget it._


Have you got any clue? It would be nice if you tried to start with something before others offer their 'efforts'


----------



## Alfaaz

باوجود بہترین/سنجیدہ کوششوں کے، میں بھلا نہیں پا رہا 

Question: Could رغماً be used here?


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> باوجود بہترین/سنجیدہ کوششوں کے، میں بھلا نہیں پا رہا
> 
> Question: Could رغماً be used here?


Too late, teaboy jii, too late!


----------



## Alfaaz

marrish said:
			
		

> Too late, teaboy jii, too late!


I read your post after I had posted mine!


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> I read your post after I had posted mine!


Same here, Alfaaz SaaHib ! We crossed our ways.


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Question: Could رغماً be used here?


No, Alfaaz SaaHib, I'm afraid it cannot. It would be a literal translation of the English idiomatic phrase and wouldn't fit the bill. I'm ashamed to have to admit that I've not ever seen this word, which is just fine, but there is another word which is just the same, رغم سے _raGhm se_, meaning 'with dislike, with aversion'


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish SaaHib kii *har mumkin koshish ke baa-vujuud* teaboy Jii kuchh likh nah sake!


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> marrish SaaHib kii *har mumkin koshish ke baa-vujuud* teaboy Jii kuchh likh nah sake!


_durust farmaayaa hai janaab ne!_


----------



## Alfaaz

marrish said:
			
		

> ...I've not ever seen this word...


This is the meaning provided by the dictionary:  باوجود مخالفت کے۔


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> This is the meaning provided by the dictionary:  باوجود مخالفت کے۔


Ah so, thanks. Seems to be obsolete word/meaning? Perhaps someone else knows it?


----------



## teaboy

Teaboy dukaan gayii, to likh nahiiN saki...

I think this: *har mumkin koshish ke baa-vujuud *is the best. Is this an expression which is common in Urdu?


----------



## marrish

Teaboy jii, waapasii par shaayad aap duusrii laRii (thread) meN kuchh likh sakeN gii?

*har mumkin koshish ke baa-vujuud is perfectly idiomatic.
*
Also:

_bahut koshish...
__puurii koshish...
__hazaar koshish...
laakh koshish...
__tamaam-tar koshish...
__bharpuur koshish...
__har tarH kii koshish...
_
... all very common.


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> باوجود بہترین/سنجیدہ کوششوں کے، میں بھلا نہیں پا رہا
> 
> Question: Could رغماً be used here?


I think in Urdu there is "3alaa_rraGm" (in spite of /despite/contrary to the wishes of..). I don't think we can use this in the said situation.


----------



## Qureshpor

teaboy said:


> What is an appropriate introductory phrase meaning "Despite my best efforts"..., as in, _Despite my best efforts, I can’t forget it._


Getting ideas from marrish SaaHib, another usage has come to my mind.
*
maiN ne laakh jatan kiye, phir bhii bhuul nahiiN saktaa/saktii.
*
kiye maiN ne hazaar hazaar jatan kih bachaa rahe priit kii aag se man
mire man meN ubhaar ke apnii lagan vuh lagaa'o kii aag lagaa hii gaye

Akhtar Sherani


----------



## marrish

kyaa xuub hai, QP SaaHib!


----------



## UrduMedium

apnii hatt_ul maqduur koshish ke baawajuud, maiN use bhulaa nahiN saktaa


----------



## Qureshpor

UrduMedium said:


> apnii hatt_ul maqduur koshish ke baawajuud, maiN use bhulaa nahiN saktaa


Perhaps "Hatt*aa_l*maqduur.... ke baa-v*u*juud"?


----------



## UrduMedium

QURESHPOR said:


> Perhaps "Hatt*aa_l*maqduur.... ke baa-v*u*juud"?


Good catch on vujuud. Thanks. 

The other I've always heard hattul. Is it really hattaal maqduur? That would be really hard to pronounce.


----------



## UrduMedium

^ OK just looked up my Feroz-ul-LuGhaat Jami3. Seems like the correct pronunciation, per this dictionary, is neither of the above, but _hatta_l maqduur_. Thanks for highlighting the error.


----------



## Qureshpor

UrduMedium said:


> Good catch on vujuud. Thanks.
> 
> The other I've always heard hattul. Is it really hattaal maqduur? That would be really hard to pronounce.


No, you've misread my transcription.When I write "Hattaa_lmaqduur", the underscore indicates hamzatu_lvasl.


----------

